# Arrow falling off rest



## icecoldx

Hi there, 

I got a freak show standard blade shooting gold tips 22.

My arrow keeps falling off half the time. 

No pinching from d loop, also my grip is relax when drawing. 

I am not sky drawing, simply pointing the bow forward and draw back. 

I shoots a 70lb for hunting and this is my 60lb target bow.. (no issue with the poundage, I am heavily involved with sport as well.) 

What are some tips to keeping the arrow on the rest? 

Thanks, 

Jono


----------



## hrtlnd164

Small tied in nock under the arrow nock, will maintain a small amount of down pressure to the rest..


----------



## icecoldx

hrtlnd164 said:


> Small tied in nock under the arrow nock, will maintain a small amount of down pressure to the rest..


Thanks, but I have two nock in the d loop, I compensate the release up and down torque.


----------



## mike 66

target bow? you shooting a lizard tongue?


----------



## icecoldx

Yes sir. Freak show standard . 01


----------



## icecoldx

Shooting bullet holes as well as walk back tune just now


----------



## montigre

Since you've ruled out nock pinch, I'd also make sure that your center shot is okay and that you have the blade set at the proper angle--about 35 degrees. Finally, there's learning to draw your bow smoother. :wink:


----------



## mike 66

montigre said:


> Since you've ruled out nock pinch, I'd also make sure that your center shot is okay and that you have the blade set at the proper angle--about 35 degrees. Finally, there's learning to draw your bow smoother. :wink:


BINGO ^^^^^...... its either bouncing bad or its got wear on the tongue


----------



## icecoldx

This prime rival got a really sharp let off at the end, I believe that's part of the problem for me. What are some keys to smooth draw if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## jim p

Smooth draws happen easier with low pound bows.

You could try using a p loop which is just a d loop with both knots together below the arrow, if all else fails.


----------



## jim p

Sorry. I keep forgetting that I am not a coach. So forget what I said.


----------



## icecoldx

That's alright, appreciate the input, I will play around with the draw


----------



## mike 66

pm sent:dog1:


----------



## icecoldx

Thanks Coach Mike! It was extremely helpful.


----------



## Jon446

I started using slightly longer arrows and slightly heavier points and problem virtually went away.


----------



## Bigallyoutdoors

I grip the riser with my thumb during the draw and it seems to help for me.


----------



## catcherarcher

Slow down right as you the bow breaks over into the valley that way you don't hit the wall as hard.


----------



## WhitBri

I have found when I have too much tension in my release hand can contribute to this for me as well. Relaxed and smooth is the key


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian A

I find being relaxed in riser hand and in release hand while not slamming into the wall makes the arrow stay put. Also, any torque on riser or arrow through the string (release) at start up is sure fire way to make arrow hop off rest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayTech

icecoldx said:


> Thanks, but I have two nock in the d loop, I compensate the release up and down torque.


Make the bottom nock longer than top then. It puts slight downward pressure on the arrow while drawing.


----------

